# Gloves and numb hands



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

Just started riding a road bike recently after a year on a comfort hybrid, (before that, no riding for about 35 years). Problem is, with both bikes, I've had issues with my hands going numb. Im using Specialized gloves, with gel padded palms...they were about 40.00 bucks. Is there a better glove out there with significantly more padding, or weight distributing qualities?. 

I ride most of the time with my hands on the hoods, hardly ever gripping the bar "top".


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like too much weight on your hands, this could be corrected by fit, improving core strength or just bending your elbows slightly while you ride...


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

cale262 said:


> *this could be corrected by fit*


weight composition is not balance in your bike, i've had these problems aswell, a bike fit avoided all my aching problems


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

+1 to cale262's solution(s) above.


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

I think my fit is pretty good, my LBS spent a lot of time with me during fitting. I just read Cale 262s reply and I think he nailed it. I discovered I was "locking" my elbows straight. Tried maintaining a slight bend in my elbows and that made a big improvement. He's also right about core strength. Im 60, and have been loosing weight for about 13 months now, and I'm sure much is muscle mass. Going to start working on core strength....makes sense. Thanks for the help. 
Anyone know of a better glove than Specialized?


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

More padding doesn't always equal more comfort. I get numb hands from padded gloves. I now ride with gloves that have zero padding and that solved my problem.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Carbon_NiHM said:


> weight composition is not balance in your bike, i've had these problems aswell, a bike fit avoided all my aching problems


Yep, I went through all that as well. A bike fit will fix that...


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

thekarens said:


> More padding doesn't always equal more comfort. I get numb hands from padded gloves. I now ride with gloves that have zero padding and that solved my problem.


+1. padded gloves make my hands numb. no gloves, no tingling. the only reason i keep trying to make gloves work is cause it's better to wipe the nose with them on than the bare hand. hadn't thought of non-padded gloves before, but i now i'll look into it.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

cale262 said:


> ..... just bending your elbows slightly while you ride...


Or just lightening your grip on the handlebar.... or both.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

i have 2 pair of gloves and the non-padded is definitely more comfortable.....but most comfortable of all is no gloves at all.

but if your centre of gravity is too far forward then nothing will help......adjust your bike fit by moving your centre of gravity back.....try sliding the saddle back just a bit. you may need to raise your bars or get a shorter stem as well.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

+ a lot on no padding. Your hands have pads in the appropriate places. Padding in gloves or on bars can push up between your hand's pads and puts pressure on nerves. No gloves, or gloves with no padding work the best for me. Most glove brands have models with no or minimal padding.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

For me, road bike comfott comes down to fit ... I use no gloves or gloves with min padding - I hate bulk - and can ride for hrs without any pain - so to reiterate the above fit is key.

That said I had a huge problem with my mtn bike having a straight bar. I use my mtn bike to tow my kids around on the road and in 30 minutes my hand were hurtin bad. The pain was on the outer palm - opposite side as my thumb. Solution was to move from a straight bar to a bar with bend - that straight bar doesn't provide a natural fit for me. What type of bar are you using?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

In addition to what others have mentioned.
Learn wear the pressure/pinch points are for the Ulnar and Median nerves from your neck/elbow, and wrist; numb hands can be a result of any of them. Learn something about "nerve flossing" - this applies to your general well being


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

padded gloves suck...For me, and maybe you too. My hands are just too beefy and combine that with padding, my hands go to sleep.

Try the Giro DND or castelli aero gloves, neither have padding just a thin leather cover. and I use both of them frequently without issue.

the DND can be found on sale often for about $10/pair.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, I'll speak for the opposition. I always wear gloves & they're always gel padded gloves. Spenco's Rip It or Pro gloves are the best ever.


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

Update....I tried riding with no gloves....MUCH BETTER! Very minimal discomfort and numbing. I also think some of the remaining discomfort will go away as I ride more and more.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Running into the same problem. Been riding with my unpadded mountain bike full finger gloves and after just a few miles, total numbness. To the point I have trouble shifting and braking. Thought I'd try padded fingerless. I like the fingerless, but the padding is worse. Not only do I get numb just as fast and just as bad, now the heel of my hands is painful. Back to the full finger gloves for now, the lesser of two evils I suppose. Next attempt to alleviate the issue is a proper fitting, if I can find someplace in my BFE area to get it done.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

There are a number of things that can be done to relieve hand pain, I know because I experienced it.

1. Raise the handlebars to the height of the saddle. You need to get a stem for this.

2. Get a wider handlebar, wider is better.

3. Wrap the handlebars with more gel tape.

4. Wear Ironman Spenco gloves.

5. Learn how to position your hands, few people know the correct hand position while riding. Read post #30 on this forum, from DannoXYZ, study it.

Thumbs going dead on embarrassingly short rides - Page 2


----------



## moostapha (Oct 1, 2009)

thekarens said:


> More padding doesn't always equal more comfort. I get numb hands from padded gloves. I now ride with gloves that have zero padding and that solved my problem.


This mirrors my experience except that I lost the one pair of gloves I managed to find that didn't have _any_ padding. I can't find anything now without these hideous gel inserts or layers of foam that all hurt or cause numbness.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> 5. Learn how to position your hands, few people know the correct hand position while riding. Read post #30 on this forum, from DannoXYZ, study it.
> 
> Thumbs going dead on embarrassingly short rides - Page 2


Tried this and it helped a lot. Not 100% but much better than before.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't forget--gloves are good *when* you hit the deck--keeps the shrapnel out of your palms...


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

moostapha said:


> This mirrors my experience except that I lost the one pair of gloves I managed to find that didn't have _any_ padding. I can't find anything now without these hideous gel inserts or layers of foam that all hurt or cause numbness.


I hate padded gloves also. I purchased Giro Zero's. Really nice!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

paredown said:


> Don't forget--gloves are good *when* you hit the deck--keeps the shrapnel out of your palms...


Yep. I don't like padding in my gloves either but want a little something to absorb sweat, put a tiny little sliver of leather between my hands and the bar, something to wipe my nose and/or brow, and some protection in case I go down. 

Giro Zero does the trick for me.


----------



## Jajo (Apr 12, 2013)

I like the Pearl gloves.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

It's quite possible you have too much weight on your hands, ie the bars are too low and the seat is too high which is a common occurrence with modern compact style bikes. It's also quite possible you are using a death grip on the bars, loosen up the grip so your hands feel loose and move them more frequently on the bars to get different hand positioning.

If you had that checked and was given the ok then start doing core workouts, but in the meantime get some gel padded gloves like the Specialized Body Geometry, or for a lot less money the Spenco Glove brand (not sure which works better but Spenco is far cheaper) which do more to relieve pressure on the nerves than just regular foam padded gloves.

However keep in mind, it's most likely the bar is too low relative to the seat, because you can't take a pillow and place it on a scale then stand upon the pillow and wham you weigh less! Same is true with numbness, you can't just put on gloves and expect wham you're putting less weight on your hands. 

By the way, carbon handlebars will do nothing for hand numbness because they can't remove the weight off the bar.

I first raise the bars and see how it goes, if that does nothing than try the Spenco gloves since their cheap and you won't be out much money if they don't work.


----------



## dookie44 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gloves --- are for snot, sweat, and skin(in event of crash)
Sounds like you need some core work
And you should try changing hands position frequently
Drops, hoods, bar. And try wiggling your fingers especially when in the drops or on the hoods-- it will remind you to have a lighter grip when you ride


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll just throw in my vote for the padded gloves. I have a pair of Bellweather gloves with thick pads and I find they help absorb the bumps (and there are a lot of those where I ride).


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

i too suffer from numbness in my (right) hand....known as cyclist palsy, going on 3 months now. initial onset was a 80 mile ride in jan, resulting in complete loss of function in the right hand. today i still have neuropathy in my right hand and can only ride a few miles before the pain and numbness set in again, very frustrating.

i have done considerable research on the issue and came up with the following

1) proper bike fit. 

so i got a retul fitting

2) weak core.

so i take pilates twice a week

3) pretty much any and everything from this site is applicable, returned my gel gloves and got thin foam gloves. lots of good info in this study....

http://uwnmbl.engr.wisc.edu/pubs/cb11_slane.pdf

4) patience. nerve damage takes time to heal. 

hope that helps.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I am a few years older than you and it sounds like we had the same issues when we started riding... I was out of shape and over weight... I have now lost the weight and am feeling much better... I also used to have hand numbness issues...the basic fit at the lbs was good, but not good enough... I did a real fit with a professional fitter... made some changes to the bar width and stem and seat position...it was a world of difference after that... I could go further, faster, and no numbness...despite my thinking I was not doing it, I was putting weight on my hands...now I keep the hands loose on the bars...use my core to support my weight, I also found out that actually gives me better control over the bike.
I wear gloves for the crash, not the ride... so good quality material, but no padding...
I have never tried padded gloves, but my wife did and she told me that the padded gloves caused her numbness in her hand and she no longer uses them.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

i found this recently.....one approach to ulna/hand nerve issues can be irritated CP pressing on the nerves in the wrist....theresa shows some stretches to relax the tendons, which helped me. she has several on the sidebar as well...if you are not into stretching/yoga, she is a sweet little thing to watch (i like flexi girls), enjoy theresa from nebraska.... 

Yoga for Carpal Tunnel Syndrome : Summary of Yoga Movements to Combat Carpal Tunnel - YouTube


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Rokh, sorry about your injury, I hope your recover fully ASAP. 
i have never heard anyone say that padded gloves could increase numbness. I will try some gloves with less padding. 
My biggest issue is the death grip. Good advice in this thread to wiggle the fingers when you ride, not to wiggle them so much as to relieve the death grip and realize you can control your bike just fine without gripping at all. 
I also agree on not locking your elbows. I would also add that I have recently noticed my shoulders pushing all the way back. I don't know if this is bad necessarily, but my last couple rides I try to keep my shoulders in a more neutral position and feel generally more comfortable, including my grip.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

> Rokh, sorry about your injury, I hope your recover fully ASAP.




thanks speedneeder. 

its frustrating.....the legs are strong, the heart and lungs are coming up, the weather is perfect and the season is young.....but the hand is giving me grief......it will all work out in the end, i just need to be patient! :mad2:



> i have never heard anyone say that padded gloves could increase numbness. I will try some gloves with less padding.




yeah, who would have thought! but there is some data, at least from the study cited, that thinner foam gloves offer less "hot spots" than the thicker gel gloves....seems to be bit of anecdotal feedback to support that as well.

im looking to give these a run.....(because i have a fetish for Gore bike wear)


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

If nothing else, those gloves look good


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

SpeedNeeder said:


> If nothing else, those gloves look good



how very true.....and everyone knows, if you look good painless speed is your friend.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've experience some mild numbness if I forget to move my hands around with thin gloves but less with foam padded and none at all with gel if placed right which is why I really like the Specialized Body Geometry Gel gloves, I can ride a long time and the hands feel great.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

> I really like the Specialized Body Geometry Gel gloves, I can ride a long time and the hands feel great.



yeah, jan 5th i was on a ride (the ride where the injury occurred) i was wearing these.....fresh out of santas sleigh....













the part where it says "GEL" is where the nerve injury is.....that pad is very thick and has a small footprint so it was sitting directly on the ulna nerve, putting pressure and banging on it.....i have since returned them and currently using some old Performance foam padded gloves from my mtn bike days. 


since then i have begun the following -

1) enrolled in pilates classes for core work
2) had a proper bike fit with retul
3) more aware of my form and position
4) seeing a specialist tomorrow (hes a cyclist)
5) working with a coach 
6) throwing everything at this.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rokh Hard said:


> yeah, jan 5th i was on a ride (the ride where the injury occurred) i was wearing these.....fresh out of santas sleigh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're placing the blame of your injury in the wrong area, if you had been wearing foam padded gloves you would have had the same injury, not worse not better the same. Both gel and foam compress at the same rate, and neither are thick enough to absorb the impact you had and prevent the injury you got, the only difference is that gel absorbs more vibration and depending on how the padding is placed in the glove can spread the weight out a tad more then foam taking the pressure off the nerve better.

All those 6 points you listed...they're valid points, nothing wrong with any of that especially if it works, but the gel padding causing your injury is just hysteria.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

> Both gel and foam compress at the same rate, and neither are thick enough to absorb the impact you had and prevent the injury you got, the only difference is that gel absorbs more vibration and depending on how the padding is placed in the glove can spread the weight out a tad more then foam taking the pressure off the nerve better.
> 
> All those 6 points you listed...they're valid points, nothing wrong with any of that especially if it works, but the gel padding causing your injury is just hysteria.


nowhere did i say the gel gloves CAUSED my injury, the injury is the result of several factors at play. my experience is that the gel pad and its small/thick pad design and footprint contributed to the injury. the study below confirms that thin foam padding is better at reducing pressure than gel padding and that increasing pad thinkness (foam) does not result in a reduction of pressure. 

the hysterical folks over at the university of Wisconsin, have a few words on the matter as well....enjoy. 

http://uwnmbl.engr.wisc.edu/pubs/cb11_slane.pdf


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rokh Hard said:


> nowhere did i say the gel gloves CAUSED my injury, the injury is the result of several factors at play. my experience is that the gel pad and its small/thick pad design and footprint contributed to the injury. the study below confirms that thin foam padding is better at reducing pressure than gel padding and that increasing pad thinkness (foam) does not result in a reduction of pressure.
> 
> the hysterical folks over at the university of Wisconsin, have a few words on the matter as well....enjoy.
> 
> http://uwnmbl.engr.wisc.edu/pubs/cb11_slane.pdf


I read the article, thanks for sharing that by the way. However I found the methods used to determine issues to be inexact...huh? you say! Because they don't tell us what brands of gloves they used and did they use a slew of brands on the market or just one brand, or from the way they made it sound they inserted different pads into a glove. I also found it interesting they would tell you the different brands of bikes but not the gloves. 

I'm not saying the article is completely wrong, I found their methods to be unexacting. The one thing that it did say that people have been saying for years on forums is to keep your hands moving which is very important. Having some minor issues myself with hands going numb I found that the Specialized Geometry Gel gloves to work the best, their gel padding distribution in the glove is different than others and it works...at least for me, but that takes us back to everyone is different, this everyone is different problem is the same problem you see in saddles, I might like such and such a saddle but you may hate and vice a versa, the same is going to be true with gloves because no one person is built identical to another, unless somewhere there is a clone of someone running around... 

Look, ever since typewriters there has been carpal tunnel syndrome, you could have a 1,000 people for 30 years all typing on typewriters or nowadays on computer keyboards and a small percentage of people will get that syndrome, why don't the others? Because everyone is built differently. The same thing is true with cyclists. Some cyclists complain of perennial pain while riding even after trying many different styles of seats and others don't, or a cut out seat stops it with one but a non cutout works best for another, why is that? everyone is built differently. 

But while riding there is no reason for your hands to be banging on the handlebar, as you stated, something is wrong with the way you ride which is why the pro fit thing you're doing along with the other 5 things you mentioned and I said was good for you to do to resolve issues you have when riding. But banging hands on the bar there isn't a glove made that is going to prevent some sort of injury.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

> I read the article, thanks for sharing that by the way. However I found the methods used to determine issues to be inexact...huh?


i find the study supportive and confirming of my experience(s). 





> But while riding there is no reason for your hands to be banging on the handlebar, as you stated


 
the roads were rough? if it helps to clarify, "the bars were banging on my hands" could be another way to look at it. :thumbsup:




> But banging hands on the bar there isn't a glove made that is going to prevent some sort of injury.



i disagree.....


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Those gloves look awesome!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Those gloves look awesome!



they are my endurance "over gloves" to lessen party hardy bar banging .....i love the pink.....stripper gloves. :thumbsup:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rokh Hard said:


> i find the study supportive and confirming of my experience(s).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected, boxing gloves may indeed be the best glove to use to prevent problems like you had.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

froze said:


> I stand corrected, boxing gloves may indeed be the best glove to use to prevent problems like you had.



.....hey, hey, what can i say....im a sensitive boy.


they must be pink.....because......


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rokh Hard said:


> .....hey, hey, what can i say....im a sensitive boy.
> 
> 
> they must be pink.....because......


so we look good in our skin tight spandex shorts...


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Remember,
1. You don't really need to GRIP the bars tightly. 
2. Move your hand position around from time to time
3. Keep elbows slightly bent
4. See number 1 above.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

mikerp said:


> In addition to what others have mentioned.
> Learn wear the pressure/pinch points are for the Ulnar and Median nerves from your neck/elbow, and wrist; numb hands can be a result of any of them. Learn something about "nerve flossing" - this applies to your general well being



i met with dr. phil on tues (and will again today) for treatment as recommended by my coach rick babington. dr. phil sees cyclist palsy often and has suggested that while my hands did take a pounding contributing factors rough roads, long rides, bike fit, form, physical condition, ect that the primary cause could be "subluxations" in my neck. without going into the minutia of it all, he did some adjustments and the numbness/sensitivity is much less! he also mention nerve flossing (my pilates coach mention this as well).....and much less time working on the computer (you will hear less from me here)....pulling all this together....proper fit, coaching, correction of structural alignment, core work and flexibility.....im on course for biking from LA 2 SF in june!!!


ulna flossing -

Ulnar Nerve Flossing Exercise - Amazing Results - Kinetic Health - YouTube


subluxations -

Subluxations | Los Feliz, CA | Health Works


coach rick -

About


LA2SF in june -

AIDS/LifeCycle | Ride to End AIDS


i have noticed after the work done with dr. phil where the sensations dissipated almost immediately, they do return as soon as i get on the computer.....that said....


ADIOS AMIGOS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Orangeman (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hand Discomfort...*



thekarens said:


> More padding doesn't always equal more comfort. I get numb hands from padded gloves. I now ride with gloves that have zero padding and that solved my problem.


I too am among the legions of sufferers. Not so much numbness, but annoying discomfort in the hands and now, also in both of my elbows. I've been riding the same bikes for years and didn't use to experience the severity of pain that I'm experiencing now. It seemed to me that the fit on both of these bikes was generally pretty good. I mostly ride on the hoods or the top of the bar and change my grip frequently.

I've tried many different types of gloves, gel bar tapes and so forth. On my one bike I have carbon bars and the discomfort seems to be less acute. Never-the-less I would still like to find a solution. Maybe Ill give the minimal padding approach a try as well just to see if there's any improvement.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

The Orangeman said:


> I've tried many different types of gloves, gel bar tapes and so forth. On my one bike I have carbon bars and the discomfort seems to be less acute. Never-the-less I would still like to find a solution. Maybe Ill give the minimal padding approach a try as well just to see if there's any improvement.



going thru this process of learning, finding, correcting, restoring, healing.....ect....im discovering that it is LESS about the equipment/gloves (although i did get confirmation from dr. phil about gel gloves contributing to this condition, hes and endurance cyclist as well and uses full palm FOAM gloves)....than it is about form.....form comes in many forms!!!! 


1) sitting/hip position - subtle changes in my hips while on the saddle. i rotate the hip back few degrees to sit on slightly on the back of the sitbones, this rotation occurs AT the hip not in the back, however this creates a slight arch in the lower back. mind you that this arch does NOT come from the upper back or rounding the shoulders forward. lower, deep lower abs engagement keep this rotation in place, no saddle back or letting the gut fall towards the ground. :thumbsup:

2) position in the saddle - moved forward on the saddle 1/2-3/4 of an inch. this put me on top of the pedals in a POWER position. this position transfers allot of weight off the upper body and puts it on top of the pedals (hard to describe). noticeable increase in power to the pedals (efficiency) and less weight/stress being transfer to upper body and the hands. :thumbsup:


3) drop the shoulders - 
my pilates coach is always telling me "drop yours shoulders", which mirrors dr. phil saying "yours traps are tight". the ulna nerve comes out the side of the neck, and what is happening is that shrugged shoulders means tight traps, which compresses the ulna nerve at the point of origin. so, by dropping shoulders while riding, i relax the traps and reduce pressure on the nerve! brilliant!! :thumbsup:


4) computer use -
i rest my right wrist while using the computer directly on the heel of my hand at the two bones the form the guyons canal. compression of the two bones have collapsed them enough to put pressure on the nerve that runs beneath them. :cryin:


what this all means in my case is that what is going on is a summation of factors, neck adj, wrist position, sit bones, saddle postion, ect...all these adjustments in form are SLIGHT....like the shoulders drop and inch, moving up in the saddle 1/2-3/4" along with hand position. the biggest change was dropping the shoulders. today i was VERY concious of my shoulders......"drop them, drop them" i said to myself and i had almost no tingling or numbness as compared to the same time in the saddle on monday. just letting the shoulders drop, the shoulder blades slide down and "rest" against the back of the ribs (not pulling them back with the back muscles), this releases the traps, the elbows "hang" and the wrists straighten and become "limp".......no tingling. truly amazing. 


mind you typing this response has aggravated the hand again, so lifting the wrist up off the computer or desk takes the pressure off the canal, brilliant!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

bontrager has teamed up with the university of wisconsin people and developed a line of gloves based on their research....


the gloves -

Bontrager: RL Fusion GelFoam Glove (Model #08728)


the partnership -

https://www.engr.wisc.edu/news/archive/2010/Nov08.html


the study -

http://uwnmbl.engr.wisc.edu/pubs/cb11_slane.pdf


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I added Specialized Bar Phat under my handlebar tape and threw my gloves away. It's been so long since I hand numb hands I can't even remember how awful it was.
Might try some nice thin ones some day but I'm a huge sweater so any extra exposed skin I can get for cooling is a good thing


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I think most numbness comes from not changing positions enough. Sometimes I get it on the road bike, but as soon as I change positions or get out of the saddle (yes that does change pressure), it is gone. 

I never use padding in the gloves, not even even for mountain biking. And I have done tons of 8 hour solo races on the single speed with no suspension. Strangely I never ever felt numb hands on a mountain bike.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

serious said:


> Strangely I never ever felt numb hands on a mountain bike.



in ALL my years and hours of recreational mtn biking and commuting i never once had tingling or numb fingers. ever......however i never have spent as much time on the computer at work as i do today. coincidence?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

stopped into LBS Pasadena Cyclery this afternoon and picked up a pair of these for tomorrows ride (same color even!).......on sale for $19.99!!! ill let you know how i like em....100% return for 30days with bontrager. :thumbsup:


ps-my pix


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Sweet, I hope you like them.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

....yeah.....even if they dont work they match my kit...and you all know that......(see sig)....


----------

